# East Kent Social Riding



## johnmillward (26 Aug 2014)

Hi

I am looking for other riders (I am a 40 year old 'beginner') or groups around Thanet and East Kent. I normally do around 20 miles on a ride, so nothing too heavy.

Does anyone know any?

Thanks


----------



## Sharky (26 Aug 2014)

Just join a club. You'll be amazed at the influx of "older beginners" joining clubs - you'll be very welcome and will soon find some like minded people as well as rubbing shoulders with the faster boys.

There is a Thanet club listed here:-
http://www.cttsoutheastdistrict.org.uk/club.php

Cheers Keith


----------

